# Advertising Turtle Neglect



## Jacknife (Jul 24, 2013)

Searching through that wondrous site 'GT' when I stumbled across an ad for an Eastern Long Neck for sale.
According to the ad it's over ten years old and I'm assuming it's been in this tank for all of them.
If the missus wouldn't have a hissy fit I'd take it just so it's no longer neglected like this.

The thing I fear is that someone else who doesn't know any better buys it thinking housing like this is acceptable, or that the seller thinks they've done nothing wrong by someone willing to buy it without saying anything.

I know there is another thread right now debating the issue of licensing on the more common species with Beardies as an example. I would say Turtles are almost as common and right here is a prime example as to why licensing is important as far as making people think a bit more about researching an animals requirements before buying them - as these non licensed folk quite clearly have not...


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 24, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Searching through that wondrous site 'GT' when I stumbled across an ad for an Eastern Long Neck for sale.
> According to the ad it's over ten years old and I'm assuming it's been in this tank for all of them.
> If the missus wouldn't have a hissy fit I'd take it just so it's no longer neglected like this.
> 
> ...



That's probly the reason that new enclousure sizing law came in in nsw and it could be worse it could not have uv (assuming thats a uv light at the top


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 24, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> That's probly the reason that new enclousure sizing law came in in nsw and it could be worse it could not have uv (assuming thats a uv light at the top



Who's going to adhere to enclosure sizing laws when they don't even adhere to basic knowledge of the animal they're keeping? This is in Vic where a license isn't required for Eastern Long Necks.


----------



## sd1981 (Jul 25, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Who's going to adhere to enclosure sizing laws when they don't even adhere to basic knowledge of the animal they're keeping? This is in Vic where a license isn't required for Eastern Long Necks.



The problem is that licensing across the board is ridiculous... Fill out a form, pay your $$$$ and go shopping... A simple knowledge test, or a reference requirement etc from a reptile keeper would have to help curb this kind of poor husbandry.... Just my opinion...


----------



## Skeptic (Jul 25, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> The problem is that licensing across the board is ridiculous... Fill out a form, pay your $$$$ and go shopping... A simple knowledge test, or a reference requirement etc from a reptile keeper would have to help curb this kind of poor husbandry.... Just my opinion...



The information is freely available on the web and any idiot can tell that this tank is not appropriate. People will neglect animals with or without a licence and with or without knowing better. Some people just suck.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 25, 2013)

the enclosure size is the only problem i have with that pic, otherwise the water is clean, there is uvb, he has a place to get out of the water and dry off.

he needs a longer enclosure and a higher water level and get a heat as well.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 25, 2013)

It does sort of look like they haven't upgraded the tank since it was small. 

No excuse though, you can get second hand 4 footers for well under $50.


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 25, 2013)

We should make a petition or something for Animal Rights and pass it through the Government?


----------



## Ramy (Jul 25, 2013)

LB_Reptiles said:


> We should make a petition or something for Animal Rights and pass it through the Government?



I'm going to play devil's advocate for a moment, but isn't this exactly what we're in a huff about the NSW COP? The government steps up and tries to control animal neglect, and we complain about how they impliment it. They introduced enclosure regulations, and we're complaining that they did it wrong. If they do introduce a knowledge test for reptile licencing, we'll complain that it's only 15 questions and none of them talk about brumation. Or we'll complain that people answer the questions by reading a Q&A list on a website and don't actually internalised any of it.

That said, you're right. The biggest problem with pet keeping and it's impact on pets and the environment is poor education. People don't realise their cats are killing animals. People don't realise their turtle is in an undersized enclosure. People don't realise that turtle they bought in thailand is illegal in australia. When dealing with the general population, you have to assume they're just stupid. I spoke to someone recently who didn't even know australia has licences for turtles. She didn't know that you have to have native animals from a select list. She's picked up a couple god knows where and they've all died because she's been given bad advice and hasn't done her own research. And a knowledge test may be a step in the right direction.

Would a campaign to educate pet store owners be a good move?


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 25, 2013)

very sad


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 25, 2013)

S


Badsville said:


> According to the ad it's over ten years old and I'm assuming it's been in this tank for all of them.




There's no way a turtle could grow to 10 yrs old in that size tank or amount of water.
I get the feeling it was prob caught wild & the set-up quickly put together before the "owner" realised he/she was out of their depths in looking after it.


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 25, 2013)

did anyone bother to contact the seller and ask questions ? for all you know the tank could have been a temp thing ...  btw heres the full advert , -----Looking for a new home for Monty who has been with the family for 10 years, but are no longer able to look after him with the care and love he deserves. He is a long neck turtle measuring around 15-20cm. He comes with a tank, stand, filter, light, a half kilo bag of exo terra food, and stones (but these will eventually need to be replaced). Happy to negotiate on buying only Monty if you already have a tank set-up. He loves wandering around outdoors and around the house.


----------



## wokka (Jul 25, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Searching through that wondrous site 'GT' when I stumbled across an ad for an Eastern Long Neck for sale.
> According to the ad it's over ten years old and I'm assuming it's been in this tank for all of them.
> If the missus wouldn't have a hissy fit I'd take it just so it's no longer neglected like this.
> 
> ...


 Do you have to have bigger tanks if you have a licence in Victoria?


----------



## champagne (Jul 25, 2013)

The turtle never would of lived that long if it was kept in that tank.... Ever thought maybe he was outside in a pond they had to move where they can't have him in a pond so put him in his old tank and are doing the right thing by selling him??? Attacking each other when we should be all standing together against over licensing is going to be the death of this hobby. On a side note licensing doesn't change anything people with licenses still keep reptile in inappropriate cages.


----------



## Ramy (Jul 26, 2013)

Rumour has it other states are talking about following NSW with the code of prectice attached to licences. If you're talking about trying to introduce a knowledge test anyway (I know it's a hypothetical, but still) you know there's a chance they'll all decide to tighten licencing restrictions at the same time. And you'd all resent that move. It's a slippery slope we're on. We all hate the people who keep their reptiles in poor conditions until they're within an inch of death then offer them up for sale (or they just die from neglect), but we also hate the solutions that licencing administrators come up with.

For those who believe stricter licencing will kill the hobby (It won't), maybe it's time to think about what you want, and whether it's worth giving up a couple freedoms to see keepers better educated?


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 26, 2013)

The sooner they get strict on reptile licensing, the better, in my opinion. I was appalled at how easy it was for me to get my license, took 5 minutes on the computer and i was licensed. I think a knowledge test should be mandatory to keep the basic species and then more detailed knowledge tests should be taken for different licenses, depending on what you want to keep and what you want to do with your animals (keeping, breeding ect...)


----------

